# SA the Onkaparinga



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Any one from SA up for a trip on the Onkaparinga in the near future? -I'm open for time and date, just looking for some company.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Duncan - I can't _absolutely _confirm this at the moment, but Scupper and I intend to fish the Onk this coming saturday, probably from about 1pm. We are guessing high tide in this part of the river will be around 3.30pm - so we'll fish just before and after that. I have not tried the Onk yet so its a bit of guess work. I envisage heading upstream with the tide, and then back again as the tide drops. We'll probably launch at Perry's Bend - you're more than welcome to join us. We've both got some new SX40's we want to try, but I suspect soft plastics might be a better option (snags?). In case you are unfamiliar with 'Perry's Bend', this is where the river comes very close to the road - there are bbq's and a board walk there. PM me if you want some more details. cheers Fisher


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Any other SA yak fishos interested? The more the merrier - see you at Perry's Bend some time after 1pm tomorrow.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

sorry fellas

saturday is lacrosse day. referee kids in the morning and then play in the arvo.

good luck, there should even be some mullies in there by now. you can but hope :lol:


----------

